# How do I remove this bushing?



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Was trying to figure out why my pinion was slipping and destroying my sprocket in the wheel. Figured out the transmission rod had some play.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

propane torch and a press.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> propane torch and a press.


This man presses!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ha, that was easy. Just a tap after I went and bought chisels and a torch. Guess when it is half a bushing things are different.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

@Greendoc @Colonel K0rn

Do you guys know if the new bushing should move freely?

Guy at John Deere said it should, "it's a bushing", but I could not get it in without some love taps from a mallet.

I did check the other side, I can move it with a screwdriver, making the guy at John Deere right. But should I be worried? It definitely doesn't soon with the transmission rod, the rod spins in it, so a part of me says it should be ok, but I also don't want it leading to other issues down the road.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@kolbasz Bushings should take moderate force to seat in their housing. The shaft that is supposed to turn in the bushing should do so without excessive play. I use this









to keep the bushing in place and some good grease on the shaft to prevent friction.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

What he said!
Nobody ever got fired for using a Loctite product. (correctly that is)


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Your shaft might be worn now, judging by the picture showing only half of a bushing!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Your shaft might be worn now, judging by the picture showing only half of a bushing!


Excellent @Greendoc , there is no excessive play. The shaft sits good.

Put some greese and everything is money. The biggest concern was bashing the bushing into it's eternal resting place. It is in there sold and the shaft spins as expected.

The concern was about the need to bang it in there. But if that is normal, I think all is good.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> What he said!
> Nobody ever got fired for using a Loctite product. (correctly that is)


Years ago, I spent the better part of a morning attempting to remove brake drums from an old John Deere F-series front mount mower. The drums on those machines mount to a tapered hub, and someone at some point had decided to use green Loctite to ensure those drums would not pop off those hubs when I needed them to. Once I realized what was up, I broke out the torch, heated the drums and they pretty much fell off on their own. Had I known who decided to Loctite those drums in place, I prolly would have been ok with firing the SOB on the spot. :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@MasterMech There are places for Loctite and then there are places for Antiseize.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I use copper antiseize on my mower blade spindles.


----------

